# [RESUELTO] Script inicio checkfs desaparece tras emerger KDE

## algeroth

Hola,

No sé si podrán ayudarme. Os detallo el problema:

Ayer hice un emerge de KDE-META para instalar KDE (4.4.5). Posteriormente seguí la guía de actualización a 4.6 http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde44-46-upgrade.xml, activando los useflags que recomienda y añadiendo dbus, consolekit y xdm al runlevel por defecto.

Tras hacer un update world y reiniciar, aparte de que los paquetes de 4.6.2 no se instalan, el script de inicio checkfs parece haber desaparecido del sistema, con lo que éste arranca pero el resto de scripts no se inician (localmount, vixiecron, dhcpcd etc..) y me da un error de que no se pudo iniciar checkfs por lo que el resto de scripts no se inciarán ¿?¿?

He mirado en /etc/conf.d/ y efectivamente checkfs no está, por lo que no se qué ha podido pasar ya que yo no lo he eliminado ni cómo solucionarlo (recrearlo?, hacer un emerge del paquete que lo incluye si es que lo incluye?)

A ver si alguien puede comentarme a qué se debe, ya que no quisiera tener que reinstalar el sistema base ahora que lo tengo muy bien estabilizado..   :Sad:  [/url]Last edited by algeroth on Tue May 10, 2011 7:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

huele a que la actualización tb. te ha instalado openrc y no has ejecutado etc-update ( o lo que uses) despues ?

saluetes

----------

## algeroth

Si me ha parecido ver algo de openrc pero pasa tan rápido que no me da tiempo a analizarlo y claro el servicio de log de boot ahora no se inicia  :Sad: 

Te refieres a env-update??

Con hacerlo tras un boot serviría?

----------

## gringo

si eres capaz de entrar en el sistema, simplemente ejecuta etc-update y aplica los cambios.

OJO porque te va a sobreescribir varios archivos en /etc/conf.d/ asi que o bien los aplicas selectivamente con etc-update o aplicas todo y vuelves a poner todo en /etc/conf.d/ en su sitio despues aplicar todos los cambios.

saluetes

----------

## algeroth

Pude entrar y con etc-update se solucionó. Estoy desde KDE ahora mismo de hecho que lo voy configurando poco a poco.

Importante sobre todo el archivo /etc/rc que es quien le dice a openRC que no debe usar más checkfs

Gracias y lo pongo como resuelto  :Smile: 

----------

